# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سؤال عن كتاب الموافقات للإمام الشاطبي

## ابو عمر الراشد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
ما هي أفضل طبعات كتاب الموافقات للإمام الشاطبي من حيث جودة الطباعة والتحقيق ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

أشهر طبعات الكتاب هي طبعة عبد الله دراز، وإليها إحالة أهل العلم في الغالب، وهي في أربعة مجلدات.

ولكن الذي يظهر أن طبعة الشيخ مشهور أفضل؛ لأنه استعان بهذه الطبعة وغيرها وأشار إلى ما فيها وأصلح ما وقف عليه.

وهذا لا يقلل من جهد الشيخ دراز؛ لأن الفضل للمتقدم دائما، حتى لو كان عمل المتأخر أفضل؛ لأنه منه استفاد وعليه اعتمد.

والله أعلم

----------


## ابو عمر الراشد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
يا أبو مالك العوضي

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أخي الحبيب لا شك أن طبعة الشيخ مشهور حسن سلمان هي أفضل طبعات الكتاب ، وقد نقل تعليقات من سبقه على الكتاب ذكر ذلك في مقدمته فقال (1/81) : 
(( ومن عملي في تحقيق الكتاب أيضًا :
رابعًا : قمت بتجميع تعليقات وشروح محققي الكتاب ، ووضعتها في الهامش ، ورمزت لتعليقات الشيخ دراز بـ (د) وتعليقات الشيخ محمد محيي الدين بـ (م) ، وتعليقات الشيخ محمد الخضر حسين بـ (خ) ، وتعليقات الشيخ محمد حسين مخلوف بـ (ف) وتعليقات الشنقيطي بـ (ماء) ، وكنت أضيف عليها أحيانًا ، وميزت إضافاتي غالبًا بـ (قلت ) .... )) .
أضف إلى ما سبق اهتمام الشيخ مشهور بتخريج الحديث اهتمامًا بالغًا ، فجزاه الله خير الجزاء .

----------


## ابو عمر الراشد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

اخي الكريم علي احمد عبدالباقي جزاك الله خير

----------

